# برنامج حساب وتصميم اجهزة التكييف



## م عزت الشرقاوى (25 مايو 2009)

:79:http://rapidshare.com/files/236901779/memte.exe.html​ 
هذا البرنامج يقوم بالرسم والحساب
او تستعين من خلالة باعمال اتوكاد
للحساب والتصميم​http://rapidshare.com/files/236905052/Mh2k5_Update.exe.html

حمل الملفين ونصبهم

من هنا تتفرج على البرنامج 
http://rapidshare.com/files/236908477/mmtintro.exe.html


----------



## eng_mun3m (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه جارى التحميل


----------



## eng_mun3m (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه 
لكن هو البرنامج ده تريل ولا نسخه كامله ولا ايه لانه كان نزل قبل كده على المنتدى لكنه كان تريل وما كنش له لا كراك ولا باتش ولا اى حاجه


----------



## Roshdy mohamed (26 يونيو 2009)

thanks for ur kind and efforts


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (27 يونيو 2009)

ممكن ترفع البرنامج على موقع أخر لان فى مشكلة فى التحميل 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (27 يونيو 2009)

البرنامج مش عايز ينزل شكرا


----------



## جسر الأمل (29 يونيو 2009)

error>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ياخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (14 يناير 2010)

من فضللكارفعة تانى بس وحياتك يكون شغال لان الملف دة مش عاوز يتحمل خالص
ومشكورررررررررررررررررررررر على مجهودك معانا يا خى الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غالب شموط (22 يناير 2010)

السادة القائمين على الملتقى لكم جزيل الشكر لسرعة قبول تسجيلي في منتداكم الموقر


----------



## غالب شموط (22 يناير 2010)

لم يتم التحميل


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدراكرم (11 مارس 2010)

لآيمكن تحميل هذا الملف


----------



## main_libre (9 يونيو 2010)

*البرنامج مش عايز ينزل شكرا*​


----------



## main_libre (9 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا ياخى وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## زكي علي زكي (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله في جهودكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## امين السعيد (25 يونيو 2010)

هو برنامج memate يا هندسة 
ارجوا اعادة الرفع لعدم التحميل مع كيفية الاستخدام فى حال ان كان هو


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (25 يونيو 2010)

مش عايز ينزل الملف


----------



## د.محبس (17 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## zaki5555 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmadjet (18 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت الملف لا يعمل


----------



## كرم الحمداني (8 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

م عزت الشرقاوى قال:


> :79:http://rapidshare.com/files/236901779/memte.exe.html​
> هذا البرنامج يقوم بالرسم والحساب
> او تستعين من خلالة باعمال اتوكاد
> للحساب والتصميم​http://rapidshare.com/files/236905052/mh2k5_update.exe.html
> ...




شكرا اخي الكريم ولكن يبدو ان الروابط لا يعمل يرجى اعادة تحديث الروابط...... ولك الشكر


----------



## حمرى امام (24 سبتمبر 2011)

this dawonload can't be available
thank for you


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للاخ المهندس منعم تقبل مروري


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الرجاء التاكد من الروابط ........
مع التقدير للمجهود


----------



## جودة ابو زيد (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eyadmm (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ،، 
الرجاء التاكد من الروابط ........
فهي ملغية ،،

مع الشكر والتقدير للمجهود*​


----------

